# IMAF logo?



## arnisandyz (Jun 1, 2004)

Does anybody have a good clean IMAF logo you could send me?  I'm putting together a flyer for an Arnis tournament and they are a contributing sponsor (need to put there logo on the sponsors list. if so my email is arnisandyz@aol.com

Thanks

Andy


----------

